# Bow Recall



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just received this recall notice from the Feds. Anyone with this kind of bow might want to check out this info before continuing to use their equipment.

1. NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 18, 2009
Release #09-132

Firm's Recall Hotline: (888) 689-1289
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Compound Bows Recalled by BowTech Archery; Bow Can Unexpectedly Break Apart

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: "The General" Compound Bows

Units: About 8,000

Manufacturer: BowTech Archery, of Eugene, Ore.

Hazard: The ends of the bow's limbs can unexpectedly break during use and send fragments of the bow in the direction of the user or bystanders, posing a risk of injury.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received 255 reports of the bow's limbs breaking, including 11 reports of lacerations, abrasions, or contusions when pieces from the breaking bow struck the user.

Description: This recall involves the "The General" compound bows hunting and target models with draw weights of 60 and 70 pounds that do not have a collet (see illustration below) in the limb. The bows measure about 31 inches long and have draw lengths of 26-30 inches. Hunting models were sold in real tree and mossy oak camouflage patterns. Target models were sold in gray, black, and wood-grain. The bows have laminated wood grips engraved with the word "BowTech" and a label with "The General" on the center pivot point of the bottom limb.

Sold at: Authorized BowTech Dealers nationwide from September 2007 through July 2008 for about $800.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled bows and contact their dealer to schedule a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact BowTech Archery at (888) 689-1289 anytime or visit the company's Web site at www.bowtecharchery.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09132.html


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Got to love those blowtechs :roll:


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

this was done over a year ago. old news.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Got to love those blowtechs :roll:


That why you buy hoyt. 8)


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

sanpeteboy said:


> this was done over a year ago. old news.


it says feb 09


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> sanpeteboy said:
> 
> 
> > this was done over a year ago. old news.
> ...


When a company has completed the terms of a recall CPS will publish it one more time as a final announcement.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Does any one other than me think the new AM32 has a scaled down center pivot riser. :lol:


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

I would rather shoot a Broken Bowtech than a HOYT.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HNT2LV said:


> I would rather shoot a Broken Bowtech than a HOYT.


Let's look into this a little more was there a bad childhood memory with a Hoyt. Perhaps a neighborhood bully shot a Hoyt? Maybe Daddy would not buy you a Hoyt because they were to expensive but got you a Bowtech from the thrift store. HNT2LV everyone knows that a broken bow is not as good as a well functioning bow, where are these feelings coming from? (this is the time where you break down in tears and confess your true feelings). Please expand on this and know whatever you say we will still love you. Warm regards, North Slope


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I love my 101st Airborne...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I love my HOYT!


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

North Slope, the only reason you shoot a Hoyt is because you live in UT and it is brainwashed into your head like so many other things the majority of the UT population believe are to be true. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and the only people in my 30 years of bowhunting that shoot Hoyts are people from UT. Go somewhere out of UT and see how many people shoot Hoyt Vs. Matthews,BowTech,Diamond, Jennings or Bear to just name a few. You will very seldom ever see a Hoyt in other states. Too make it a little clearer for ya, I would rather shoot a stick with a string on it than shoot a Hoyt and not because it is or isn't a good product. Also, the reason Hoyts cost so much, because they know they have you all and they can charge you whatever they want and you keep them in business paying so much for their products. Kinda sounds like the other "big corporation" in this state. I wouldn't shoot a Hoyt even if I had to pay for my free Bowtechs.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

HNT2LV said:


> North Slope, the only reason you shoot a Hoyt is because you live in UT and it is brainwashed into your head like so many other things the majority of the UT population believe are to be true. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and the only people in my 30 years of bowhunting that shoot Hoyts are people from UT. Go somewhere out of UT and see how many people shoot Hoyt Vs. Matthews,BowTech,Diamond, Jennings or Bear to just name a few. You will very seldom ever see a Hoyt in other states. Too make it a little clearer for ya, I would rather shoot a stick with a string on it than shoot a Hoyt and not because it is or isn't a good product. Also, the reason Hoyts cost so much, because they know they have you all and they can charge you whatever they want and you keep them in business paying so much for their products. Kinda sounds like the other "big corporation" in this state. I wouldn't shoot a Hoyt even if I had to pay for my free Bowtechs.


 :?: :?: Your Kidding ?? Right -_O- :shock: :shock: Better check your data. Hoyt are no more expensive than any other TOP QUALITY bow, and are known and used nation wide.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

Funny, my Dad was the one who introduced me to Hoyt when he first bought one. But wait, how could that be? We lived in Pennsylvania at the time.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Im going to have to agree with what's his nuts. Mathews are way superior. I've shot millions of arrows threw my Mathews Outback and the limb has yet to split. I've seen several Hoyt's that have split limbs right out of the box. I know Elkhunter22 will agree with me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bows are like autos, they all have their good points, and they all have lemons. I have had great luck with my Hoyts, and the fact they are a local company makes my loyalty even stronger. To say you would rather shoot a stick with a string attached is childish at best.

Hoyt has won a pile of national comps, and is the largest dealer of bows on the planet, that says volumes right there to this hick.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I will take my Hoyt any day. Couldn't complain.

I have shot others and I like a couple just not enough to buy over my hoyt.

Diamond Black Ice is a pretty sweet bow, Bow Tech makes some nice ones, but in the end its Hoyt for me. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I love my Hoyt bows. I once shot a Browning when I was young and thought it was great. Come to think of it, every bow I have owned I have loved. I'm sure that if I had a Bowtech I would love it too, that is until it blows up in my hand. OUCH!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HNT2LV said:


> North Slope, the only reason you shoot a Hoyt is because you live in UT and it is brainwashed into your head like so many other things the majority of the UT population believe are to be true. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and the only people in my 30 years of bowhunting that shoot Hoyts are people from UT. Go somewhere out of UT and see how many people shoot Hoyt Vs. Matthews,BowTech,Diamond, Jennings or Bear to just name a few. You will very seldom ever see a Hoyt in other states. Too make it a little clearer for ya, I would rather shoot a stick with a string on it than shoot a Hoyt and not because it is or isn't a good product. Also, the reason Hoyts cost so much, because they know they have you all and they can charge you whatever they want and you keep them in business paying so much for their products. Kinda sounds like the other "big corporation" in this state. I wouldn't shoot a Hoyt even if I had to pay for my free Bowtechs.


How did I miss this one. :shock: Just so you know HNT2LV i do not shoot a Hoyt I own two bows made by Elite archery. *(u)*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> How did I miss this one. :shock: Just so you know HNT2LV i do not shoot a Hoyt I own two bows made by Elite archery. *(u)*


You Elitist :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm a southen boy who bought a Hoyt from a southern bow shop in Arkansas no less, guess that blows HNT2LV theory out of the water. :mrgreen:


----------

